# Arctic Cat Winch Problem



## JDT (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a 2004 Arctic Cat 400 with a Warn Winch. The winch stopped working awhile ago, when I click the in our out buttons I just hear a clicking coming from a box under the seat. I can't find any information anywhere on this, has anyone experienced a similar problem, or may be able to provide some insight on how to fix my problem? Thanks for your help in advance!

Jeff


----------



## loggerman (Oct 27, 2009)

Go to arcticchat.com , there is a answer for everything ac there!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

its the solenoid imo, click click click and its on a cat, warn and cat go handin hand lol

call superwinchs rebuild center and the guy will sell ya a rebuilt cheap likw new, i have'nt had a problem in years nock on wood


----------



## loggerman (Oct 27, 2009)

I have 3 atvs a thundercat 1000 and 2 650 v2s and never had any trouble with winches! The 650s are 05 machines and they get rode hard every year! The warns will last forever with a yearly mantanance program


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I am 99.8% sure it is he solenoid. It is either on the outside(back) of the battery box.


----------



## JDT (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, any idea's on where I can get a solenoid? Both AC dealers in my area have closed their doors.....


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

warn maybe


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

JDT;848090 said:


> Thanks guys, any idea's on where I can get a solenoid? Both AC dealers in my area have closed their doors.....


ebay most likely


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

Mine did the same thing. Double check the connections at the solenoid and the connections where you got your power source. Being my cat has seen a lot of mud and water i had a bad connection so it didn't have the voltage required. Clean the connections and give it a try... Worst thing is you may waste a few minutes of your day.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, check connections, but use a voltage tester. When it clicks is the power coming out of the solenoid? If it is then is the connection at the winch putting the power to the winch? I had a similar problem, the brushes in the winch motor were the issue. One had broken off from the terminal on the inside of the case. I soldered it back on and used the winch for a year before selling the quad. IMO, the clicking solenoid indicates that it IS operating. As I said, use a voltage tester and trace the power from the source all the way to the winch. Winch is just an electric motor, don't be afraid to open it up if you need to.


----------

